# New mod advice



## Vinnyza (10/7/17)

Good day all.

New to this site, and would not say i am a seasoned vaper, though i have been vaping for almost 4 years. I feel the time is now to invest in a decent good mod, currently have the Smok Quantum with a vaporesso estoc tank and an obs engine.

I am currently looking at the Ijoy Captain, Smoant Charon and the Voopoo Drag.

I checked some youtube vids, ie, Mikes VapnFagan, and they all seem good, so hence the conundrum 

Also would like to query if anyone has brought in stuff successfully from Fasttech recently.

Thanks and the amount of info on this awesome site is overwhelming


----------



## Kalashnikov (10/7/17)

What about the smok T-priv? Looks really solid. Affordable and has great reviews.


----------



## Vinnyza (10/7/17)

Hi. Thanks for your reply, but i tried VK for the T-Priv, and they did not have it. Is it available here yet?


----------

